# Rare Crypts availiable



## oh-yeah (Feb 7, 2004)

I just received some rare crypts from Dr. Shawn Prescott at FishVet.com aka aquariumlandscapes.com. If you don't know him he is trying very hard to bring us the goods and has spent several pretty pennies all over the place to obtain them. Hopefully he will at least get his money back and keep getting them.He said he would like to have some serious folks try their luck with them and share their experiences with him and others. These are not on the price list. This seems to be the right place. Some have proven very hard to grow, but what better place to try.If interested-Good luck.Jack down but not out in Alabama.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Basicaly he is looking for test subjects, people experienced enough to grow them, bring them to flower and report to him their suitability for the aquarium. He has limited tissue culture ability and wants to know if these species are good candidates for that. These species are from the Japanese grower that nobody in the USA can buy from. He is only making these available to a very limited number of people.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh the horror of being a test subject and having to try to grow rare crypts. Run away! Run away! :wink: 

Oh wait, I picked mine up Monday, finally I have a chance to grow C. minima. \/ 

I just wish he could get C. houdori and C. keei. Well I put the bug in his ear, maybe next time.
:biggrin:


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

If anybody is going to be a good test subject, it's SCMurphy. Good luck crypt farmer.

Matt


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

For all the test subjects, please be sure to report back your methods and level of success with the various plants.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

With his knowledge of Crypts his and the rich substrate he has, Sean should be our test-subject. He is already succesful with Lace plants(he has one that is 9yrs old and flowers constantly), I think he'll do just as good with the Crypts.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Sean should be our test-subject. He is already succesful with Lace plants(he has one that is 9yrs old and flowers constantly)





Corigan said:


> Good luck crypt farmer.




That post had neither my usual sig nor my usual avatar, you must both frequent the PT forum.

I picked up C. minima, C. griffithii, C. albida, C. purpurea as species new to me.

He also had a C. blassii that was from 'tissue culture' that I selected a few of. It is completely different from any other C. blassii I have seen.

If anyone is looking for nice regular C. blassii, which might be a form of C. cordata, with nice elliptical leaves, deep green on top and strong red on the bottom, he has some. I bought my C. moehlmannii and C. nuri from him last fall, both are doing well. The C albida I just bought had few roots, but it is already taking off like others in the crispatula group do.

Sean


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> That post had neither my usual sig nor my usual avatar, you must both frequent the PT forum.


Indeed we both do.  I got some crypts in your honor awhile back, a wendtii bronze and a becketti (pardon my spelling if they are wrong, just woke up.). They are doing quite awesome in my tank submerged. The new growth on them is most excellent. 



> I picked up C. minima, C. griffithii, C. albida, C. purpurea as species new to me.


Those are definately new to me as well. I have never even heard of them. Please keep us updated with pics of them since you said they are taking off so well. I can't wait to see them.

Matt


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

...


----------

